# To be with someone



## kfullerton

Hi Everyone.

If I am on the phone, and someone is in the background.  How do I tell the person on the phone, that someone is around?


----------



## Sallyb36

hay alguien allí = there is someone there.


----------



## María Madrid

Yo más bien diría aquí, si está allí, es que no está aquí conmigo. Saludos,


----------



## Xerinola

kfullerton said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone.
> 
> If I am on the phone, and someone is in the background. How do I tell the person on the phone, that someone is around?


 
HI! I agree with Sally: *Hay alguien ahi, o hay alguien por ahi, no puedo hablar porqué hay gente...*
Also, there is a funny way to say it: *Hay moros en la costa!* and also: *Hay ropa tendida!*

Hope this helps!

saludos


----------



## kfullerton

Muchas gracias


----------



## María Madrid

I don't quite follow you, if I'm on the phone and someone tells me "hay alguien ahí" I'd understand that person is telling me there's someone with me, not with him. And if I say to someone "Hay alguien ahí" I can't possibly expect him to understand that there's someone with ME. The other possibility is being a clairvoyant and informing the other person on the line that he's not alone. Saludos,


----------



## Sallyb36

Maria, I thought that he'd overheard someone there, at the oher end of the line.


----------



## kfullerton

What I was aiming at.

The Scenario:

I'm at home with my partner, my friend calls up, I can't actually prolong the conversation, so I would inform her/him in spanish, that I'm with someone or that someone is around.


----------



## VenusEnvy

kfullerton said:
			
		

> The Scenario:
> 
> I'm at home with my partner, my friend calls up, I can't actually prolong the conversation, so I would inform her/him in spanish, that I'm with someone or that someone is around.


Maybe: 
* Sorry I can't talk for very long, but there's someone here with me. I hope you don't mind. - 
Siento que no pueda hablar por mucho tiempo, pero es que hay alguien aquí conmigo. Espero que no te moleste. *

* Sorry I can't talk for very long, but I have company. I hope that's alright. - 
Siento que no pueda hablar por mucho tiempo, pero es que tengo a un invitado aquí. Espero que eso esté bien.  *


----------



## kfullerton

Surely, it could be shorter than that.  Seems like alot to remember


----------



## VenusEnvy

How about this.... *You tell us what you want to say in English, and we'll translate.* Sometimes being polite takes more than a couple words.


----------



## kfullerton

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> How about this.... *You tell us what you want to say in English, and we'll translate.* Sometimes being polite takes more than a couple words.


   Someone is around


----------



## kfullerton

OR

I'm with someone


----------



## VenusEnvy

kfullerton said:
			
		

> Someone is around


*Hay alguien aquí.
Hay alguien aquí conmigo.*


----------



## VenusEnvy

kfullerton said:
			
		

> OR
> 
> I'm with someone


*Estoy con alguien.
Estoy con alguien ahorita.
Estoy con alguien por el momento.*


----------



## kfullerton

And about the polite part...I completely understand


----------



## kfullerton

Thank You!


----------



## Xerinola

Ok, yo ya lo había entendido así, por eso, (me repito) si yo estoy hablando por telf y necesito decir a la persona con la q estoy hablando por telf q NO puedo hablar porqué hay alguien en mi casa diría: no puedo hablar, o hay alguien por ahi, digo "por ahi" de modo indefinido, general (por la casa) y digo "alguien" para no decir el nombre (para hacer el tema más secreto...hehe). Y otra manera tb sería: -No puedo hablar. Hay ropa tendida/hay moros en la costa! hehe 

Saludos


----------



## Xerinola

También: estoy con alguien, no estoy solo, estoy acompañado...


----------



## María Madrid

Vale ahora te entiendo, pero yo es que no me había planteado que había que jugar a los misterios, simplemente comunicar abiertamente a la otra persona que no se está solo. Ddesde luego yo nunca diría por ahí, siempre aquí o por aquí o sencillamente conmigo. Yo siempre estoy aquí, nunca ahí, y si me dijera alguien eso, no lo entendería. 

If you want to be polite, just start by saying "Lo siento"


Saludos,


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Dile que no puedes hablar más por que* hay pájaros en el alambre *( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Xerinola

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Dile que no puedes hablar más por que* hay pájaros en el alambre *( ´ー｀)―♪


 
Jaja! Me encanta hay pájaros en el alambre! NO lo había oído nunca! Siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas!Q bueno!hehehe

María: yo creo q es cuestión de usos, no? de todas formas, lo importante es q de las dos maneras se pasa el mensaje verdad? Lo de decir "lo siento" no le entiendo... va por mi?

Saludos!


----------



## kfullerton

Lo siento it is


----------



## María Madrid

Xerinola said:
			
		

> Lo de decir "lo siento" no le entiendo... va por mi?


 
No, en absoluto, me refería a la parte de ser educado que pedía K.

Si tengo que cortar a una persona que me llama porque no puedo atenderla, qué menos que decirle: "Lo siento, tengo visita y no puedo hablar ahora". Ya te dije que mi planteamiento no era decirle a alguien que estoy estoy con otra persona sin que se entere quien está a mi lado, sino comunicar ese hecho sin más. Saludos,


----------



## Xerinola

Ah! Ok, perdona, pensaba q te había caído mal algo de lo q había dicho!

Pues nada! Hasta pronto!
Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Xerinola said:
			
		

> Ah! Ok, perdona, pensaba q te había caído mal algo de lo q había dicho!


 
Para nada!!!! Saludos,


----------



## kfullerton

Now I did this yesterday and forgot to save the page!  So I lost it again..  So I'm just here to ask the same old boring question!   

How do I say I'm with some one


----------



## Joruro

Estoy con alguien


----------



## Mateland

Estoy con alguien

IN what sense however. You are engaged or something or simply you are with them in the same space?

Estoy saliendo con alguien. 
Estoy compremetido con alguien


----------



## natasha2000

Do you mean, this thread?


----------



## Txiri

"tengo compromisos"


----------



## kfullerton

Mateland said:
			
		

> Estoy con alguien
> 
> IN what sense however. You are engaged or something or simply you are with them in the same space?
> 
> Estoy saliendo con alguien.
> Estoy compremetido con alguien


 

In the sense that.  Say I have my Partner in the background, someone calls up and want to speak to me, how do I just say that someone is around, I call you back...kind a  thing


----------



## Joruro

But, you mean you are with someone who can not hear what you are talking about, or you are just busy?


----------



## kfullerton

Joruro said:
			
		

> But, you mean you are with someone who can not hear what you are talking about, or you are just busy?


 

What are you talking about now!  I'm lost.  But yeah..I'm busy as well..


----------



## Joruro

kfullerton said:
			
		

> What are you talking about now! I'm lost. But yeah..I'm busy as well..


 
I mean, you want to tell to somebody that you can not atend his telephone call becasue you are withe some one (lets say X). But you mena that X can not hear what you are saying on telephone (so, as S is around, he can hear you and you don't want), or you are busy with X, that is why you have to talk later.


----------



## María Madrid

Why don't you go to the first page of this very same thread and read all the responses you got yesterday? They're not gone for good. Under the last post (right side) you'll find a little box Page 2 of 1 < 1 2. Click on 1 and you get the whole thread from the very beginning. Saludos,


----------



## kfullerton

Joruro said:
			
		

> I mean, you want to tell to somebody that you can not atend his telephone call becasue you are withe some one (lets say X). But you mena that X can not hear what you are saying on telephone (so, as S is around, he can hear you and you don't want), or you are busy with X, that is why you have to talk later.


 

Yeah....Busy with X so can't talk! Or don't really want X to hear what I'm saying on the phone to Y


----------



## kfullerton

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Why don't you go to the first page of this very same thread and read all the responses you got yesterday? They're not gone for good. Under the last post (right side) you'll find a little box Page 2 of 1 < 1 2. Click on 1 and you get the whole thread from the very beginning. Saludos,


 
I couldn't find it...hence the heading I gave!


----------



## Joruro

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Do you mean, this thread?


 
I'm sorry, it seems you are not reading what people is answering to you. Natasha has post that a lot of time ago. Clicking the link you will find your original post.


----------



## kfullerton

Joruro said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, it seems you are not reading what people is answering to you. Natasha has post that a lot of time ago. Clicking the link you will find your original post.


 
Done that!  Thanks!


----------



## Txiri

Why all the intrigue?  Why the insinuation that you are "with someone else"?   Why can´t you simply tell the caller that a) you are busy, and can´t talk now;  b) you have company, you´ll call the caller back tomorrow or in a few days.


----------

